# Kirovskie Saucepan watch with gun engraving to rear 1940!



## Lug (Jun 24, 2018)

Here's another interesting watch I just picked up, a Kirovskie saucepan, sadly not running at the moment. It has a pretty neat engraving on the case back dated 1940 - anyone read Russian!?


----------



## eezy (Apr 13, 2018)

Bottom word is ''pistol'' and top right is ''shooting''


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

the pistol is a Tokerev, must be a reward for target shooting. around the 50's.


----------



## Lug (Jun 24, 2018)

Thanks guys, that's really helpful


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

What an interesting watch, dear Lug. That must be the earliest Russian/Soviet wristwatch I have seen to date, made extra interesting by the engraving on the caseback. The engraving itself looks as if it might have been executed by an enthusiastic amateur. I wonder what form of gun controls were in force in the Soviet Union at the time of that watch?


----------



## Lug (Jun 24, 2018)

> What an interesting watch, dear Lug. That must be the earliest Russian/Soviet wristwatch I have seen to date, made extra interesting by the engraving on the caseback. The engraving itself looks as if it might have been executed by an enthusiastic amateur. I wonder what form of gun controls were in force in the Soviet Union at the time of that watch?


 Yes, one can only wonder at that! - its currently on an auction site at the minute if you fancy a bid


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

It translates "For excellent pistol shooting"

Cheers Martin


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

> What an interesting watch, dear Lug. That must be the earliest Russian/Soviet wristwatch I have seen to date, made extra interesting by the engraving on the caseback. The engraving itself looks as if it might have been executed by an enthusiastic amateur. I wonder what form of gun controls were in force in the Soviet Union at the time of that watch?


 gun controls, in the late 40's, did not exist in Russa if you had money or not a member of the wrong party. German Lugars were quite popular then. vin

popular


----------



## Lug (Jun 24, 2018)

martinzx said:


> It translates "For excellent pistol shooting"
> 
> Cheers Martin


 Thanks Martin, lets hope it was just a paper target!


----------



## eezy (Apr 13, 2018)

Wiki has a section on Red Army awards. It seems they have a badge of Excellence for absolutely every trade in the army, Tank drivers, tractor drivers, sharpshooters and right down to bakers and boy scouts.

The inscription on your watch is the same as on their badge of excellence for shooters which was first issued in 1942. Nothing definitive of course, may be just coincidence.


----------



## Atlantia (Mar 7, 2021)

As Vinn says, the pistol is a Tokarev.

Specifically the famous Tula Tokarev TT-33.

This is the pistol that replaced the Nagant revolvers and was the sidearm carried by Red Army officers in WW2.

To call it iconic would be an understatement.

If this watch is genuine and the engraving origninal, then it really does deserve more research.

What happened to it?


----------

